# Chicago NW Suburbs.  Looking for a game.



## Darkness8Me (Jan 29, 2002)

Hey all,

Looking for another 3E game to play in, preferably in my area (Schaumburg).  Pretty much open for weeknights and weekends, so if anyone needs or wants an extra player, gimme a buzz.

Thanks


----------

